# Crawfish tactics



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Guiding in Florida we had a LA group they did a crawfish boil with sausage shrimp corn potatoes.

I've had boils before but this was incredible. They brought 200 lb of live crawfish, I know that we cannot buy live here is they are an invasive species. So give me your best recipes for a crawfish boil.

Reason I am asking is because I opened my big mouth to my friends he said we should do one. Being the best cook in the group they want me to do it. It is one thing I've never cooked personally. Google the hundred recipes and they all have different ways they do it. Confused


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

I've done it in the past. We bought crawfish in the south, they had already been cooked and frozen. We bought a ready made bag of crawfish boil or two, and added andoi sausage, corn on cob and red skin potatoes and boiled it all together. It may not have correct by culinary standards but it was good, very simple.i don't think you can go wrong.

Pick out a recipe you like from internet and go for it. I don't think you can mess it up.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

See i guess where I am confused, I've read recipes whereas you add potatoes and corn first. Makes sense Then other recipes say do craw first. 

I guess my thoughts even small sliced potatoes are gonna take the longest, than corn. The crawfish smoked sausage of some type I love chorizo, shrimp won't take long, add the potatoes first, than corn and than meat

Like you said I'll use probably zatarains boil and they recommend u use in here concentrate in addition. I like there stuff.

Cooking has surpassed hunting as my passion. Normally don't do something first time for a group, and a 10lb boil isn't cheap, so I'm researching constantly


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

Well ya your right, I did add shrimp, and probably at different intervals....but it was nothing complicated for sure, in fact we also added some lobster tails.....I can remember not getting any lobster because my grand daughter loved them...she got grammy and papas share. Our last boil was at Algonac State Park over the camp fire. There is a powder crab boil concentrate and a liquid I believe, we used the zatarans dry packets.
I think it will turn out either good, really good, or fantastic. You can't lose.


----------



## 82shortbox (Jan 6, 2017)

Micro wave the potatoes 1st, add it all at once and it only takes about 5 minutes. Usually when you add the food it will quit boiling and when it starts to boil its done. Shrimp and corn only takes about 3 minutes and your reheating everything else. Add a couple crab boil bags. We've done it up at canoe camp in a turkey fryer pot over a oak/coal fire. Fed 16 people and had left overs. Here's a pot of my famous canoe camp chille


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

82shortbox said:


> Micro wave the potatoes 1st, add it all at once and it only takes about 5 minutes. Usually when you add the food it will quit boiling and when it starts to boil its done. Shrimp and corn only takes about 3 minutes and your reheating everything else. Add a couple crab boil bags. We've done it up at canoe camp in a turkey fryer pot over a oak/coal fire. Fed 16 people and had left overs. Here's a pot of my famous canoe camp chille


Never thought of microwave potatoes Than you


----------



## 82shortbox (Jan 6, 2017)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Never thought of microwave potatoes Than you


We will microwave a bunch of potatoes before we go. We do rustic camping and try to cook everything over an oak fire. We use them in boils, omelets, and foil dinners.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Guiding in Florida we had a LA group they did a crawfish boil with sausage shrimp corn potatoes.
> 
> I've had boils before but this was incredible. They brought 200 lb of live crawfish, I know that we cannot buy live here is they are an invasive species. So give me your best recipes for a crawfish boil.
> 
> Reason I am asking is because I opened my big mouth to my friends he said we should do one. Being the best cook in the group they want me to do it. It is one thing I've never cooked personally. Google the hundred recipes and they all have different ways they do it. Confused


You should check out the threads in 2019 Camp Crawdad. MS Meet-N-Greet and plan to attend Camp Crawdad on the weekend of June 22 at Reedsburg Dam.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Petronius said:


> You should check out the threads in 2019 Camp Crawdad. MS Meet-N-Greet and plan to attend Camp Crawdad on the weekend of June 22 at Reedsburg Dam.


May take up up it's in my wheel house. Love to cook and wouldn't come for free. I've got essentially every way of cooking covered .3 Blackstone, pizza oven, instapot, airfryer, turkey fryer, nu waves, indoor turkey fryer 2 kamados

Be right up our Ally


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

DEDGOOSE said:


> May take up up it's in my wheel house. Love to cook and wouldn't come for free. I've got essentially every way of cooking covered .3 Blackstone, pizza oven, instapot, airfryer, turkey fryer, nu waves, indoor turkey fryer 2 kamados
> 
> Be right up our Ally


Get a hold of Big Hoss that posts in the crayfish trapping forum.He would probly tell you exactly what he puts in our boil up at Reedsburg Dam.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

junkman said:


> Get a hold of Big Hoss that posts in the crayfish trapping forum.He would probly tell you exactly what he puts in our boil up at Reedsburg Dam.


Thank you. I have been calling around for crawfish tails as cooking for friends this weekend, I wanted do a boil, but will make most likely Alfredo with crawfish, shrimp and scallops blackened. Sal makes a mean Alfredo with mushrooms and onions and has a process to do the sauce before adding meat.

I'm gonna do a boil for us first. Before others Called ebels today 4.99 lb frozen cooked craws, seemed cheap


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

I went to a boil for the first time last year. A farmer friend who hails from LA had a family member who brought up two big coolers full. As I remember it was corn, potatoes, andouille sausage and craws. Awesome stuff! I wasn't there for the cooking but the eating was great!

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

